# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Καλλιέργεια  φυτού

## adreas

Γεια  σας.  Υπάρχει περίπτωση  να  βρούμε πληροφορίες  για  την καλλιέργεια  του  φυτού ταραξάκου; Είχα  κάνει  προσπάθεια βγήκαν  όλα  τα  φυτά  αλλά μου  ξεράθηκαν  πολύ γρήγορα δεν  κατάφεραν  να μεγαλώσουν  παρόλο  που τα  πότιζα  κάθε  μέρα  φαινόταν να  διψάνε!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ θα κοιταξω αλλα αυτο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι ανετα μεγαλωνει απο μονο του και μονο στην πλατεια με γρασιδι που εχουμε στη γειτονια και αυτο τον καιρο δεν ποτιζεται .λιπαινεται μαλιστα σπανια  εως καθολου .καποια φορα που ειχαν βαλει νεο γρασιδι ,ειχανε ριξει λιπασμα

----------


## jk21

να εδω λεει λιγα πραγματα  http://to-mikro-spiti-sto-livadi.blo...post_4287.html

----------


## karakonstantakis

> να εδω λεει λιγα πραγματα  http://to-mikro-spiti-sto-livadi.blo...post_4287.html


*off topic : βλέποντας αρχικά τον τίτλο του λίνκ.... για μια στιγμή νόμιζα ότι θα μας βάλεις να δούμε και επεισόδιο από την τότε επιτυχημένη σειρά της Λόρα Ιγκαλς Γουάιλντερ !! *  :: *

*

**Πολύ καλό το σάιτ Δημήτρη !! Εχει πολύ ωραία πράματα μέσα !!!*

----------


## sarpijk

Διαβασα τις προαλλες σε Αγγλικο φορουμ οτι οταν καλλιεργειται σε γλαστρα δε βγαζει πολλα κεφαλια με σπορια οποτε δεν αξιζει μιας και ειναι ευκολοτερο να μαζεψεις αγρια. Παντως εγω μια μερα που μαζευα αγρια φυτα εβγαλα ενα οπως ηταν με τη ριζα και το εβαλα σε μια γλαστρα στο μπαλκονι. Βλεπω οτι αρχιζει να βγαζει στη μεση φρεσκα φυλλαρακια.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Γεια  σας.  Υπάρχει περίπτωση  να  βρούμε πληροφορίες  για  την καλλιέργεια  του  φυτού ταραξάκου; Είχα  κάνει  προσπάθεια βγήκαν  όλα  τα  φυτά  αλλά μου  ξεράθηκαν  πολύ γρήγορα δεν  κατάφεραν  να μεγαλώσουν  παρόλο  που τα  πότιζα  κάθε  μέρα  φαινόταν να  διψάνε!!!!


Μήπως δεν χρειάζεται τόσο συχνά πότισμα.. Να χρειάζεται καλή αποστράγγιση!!! Ίσως να σαπίσανε οι ρίζες του.

----------


## adreas

Και  όμως  εκεί που  έχει  γκαζόν είναι  σχεδόν  πάντα υγρό  το  χώμα αφού  λασπώνεσαι  όταν το  πιάνεις  γιατί το  κόβω  χαμηλά.  Το  θέμα  είναι  ότι  στα  μέρη  όπου βγαίνει  είναι  βρώμικα με  κόπρανα  από  σκύλους  κλπ  πάντα  τα  πλένω  με  μηλόξυδο  στο νερό  για  2  ώρες  αλλά θα ήταν  διαφορετικά  αν  έχωτα  δικά μου  φυτά.  Για  τηνώρα  πήρα έτοιμα  φυτά  σέσκουλο και  τα  έβαλα.

----------


## jk21

αυτο σημαινει οτι για να εχει αναπτυξη θελει αρκετη οργανικη υλη .εσυ θα βαλεις λοιπον λιπασμα απο κοπρια σβησμενη αλλα και φυλλοχωμα δικο σου που μπορεις να φτιαξεις (υπαρχει και ετοιμο ή μπορεις να μαζεψεις κατω απο δεντρα εκει στα βουνα που καθε τοσο σκαρφαλωνεις )  και θα εχεις παρομοιο αποτελεσμα χωρις τα ουρα του σκυλου απο πανω .παντως και εγω απο παρκο βαζω αλλα πρωτα τα ξεπλενω πανω απο 5-7 χερια με νερο που πεφτει υπο πιεση ,ενω αυτο γινονται μουλιαζοντας σε καθε ξεπλυμα για κανενα διωρο .ολα αυτα απο καποια στιγμη περυσι το φθινοπωρο που προλαβα και ειχα <<γυρισει >> με cosumix , τον αργοτερα αδικοχαμενο για αλλους λογους αρσενικο που μου ειχε πρωτοδωσει ο geam .ηταν ετοιμος να <<φυγει>> σιγουρα απο σαλμονελλα ή e colli και σε μια μερα ηταν περδικι

----------


## PAIANAS

Δλδ τα δικά μου ανοσία έχουν ?...ουδέποτε πλένω τα φυτά που τους δίνω . Απλά προσπαθώ να μην μαζεύω από πολυσύχναστα μέρη κι από άκρες δρόμων .
Ούτως η άλλως αν αρχίσουν οι βροχές, τα φυτά ξεπλένονται φυσικά.  
Ειδικά την άνοιξη τα περισσότερα έχουν μελίγκρα,οπότε η ''λιχουδιά'' δεν γίνεται να πλυθεί .

----------


## jk21

εχει σχεση τι φυτα δινεις .ο ταραξακος εχει το κακο οτι ειναι φυτο που δεν ψηλωνει και τα ουρα και κοπρανα των σκυλων  μπορουν να τον μολυνουν .ο ζωχος πχ ,ειδικα τα μερη που δινουμε ειναι ψηλα και ειναι οκ

----------


## panos70

> *jk21*                  .παντως και εγω απο παρκο βαζω αλλα πρωτα τα ξεπλενω πανω απο 5-7 χερια με νερο


  εγω μετα απο 3-4 χερια πλυσιμο τα βαζω και μιση με μια ωρα και στο ξυδι για σιγουρα πραγματα,  και μετα παλι ξεπλυμα και στεγνωμα και τα δινω

----------


## panos70

*Το μικρό σπίτι στο λιβάδι  χα χα χα που το θυμηθηκες βρε Αλεξανδρε..... μην το ξαναπεις γιατι θα καταλαβουν οτι ημαστε και μεγαλοι*

----------


## jk21

το ξυδι δεν ειναι να μενει αρκετη ωρα με φυτικους ιστους .αντιδρα χημικα και αλλοιωνει ισως καποια θρεπτικα συστατικα τους .εκτος αυτου μονο αντιμυκητισιακη δραση εχει σιγουρη .στα μικροβια μονο σε οσα δεν ευνοουνται απο το οξινο ph απλα εχει βακτηριοστατικη και οχι βακτηριοκτονα δραση  .αυτο που μαλλον κανει καλα ειναι να βοηθα σε εξουδετερωση μεχρι ενος βαθμου των υπολοιματων φυτοφαρμακων

----------


## panos70

Ποσο χρονο να τα βαζω μεσα στο ξυδι; τα περισσοτερα χορταρικα που τα δινω ειναι χωρις φυτοφαρμακα

----------


## PAIANAS

> εγω μετα απο 3-4 χερια πλυσιμο τα βαζω και μιση με μια ωρα και στο ξυδι για σιγουρα πραγματα,  και μετα παλι ξεπλυμα και στεγνωμα και τα δινω


Πάνο ..να ξέρεις ότι δεν κάνει καλό τόση ''αποστείρωση'' ,Οι οργανισμοί πρέπει να δημιουργούν αντισώματα .
Δεν λέω να μ'ακολουθήσει κανείς που τα δίνω άπλυτα όπως τα κόβω ..αλλά εσύ το παράκανες ...

----------


## jk21

οπως τα λεει ο ΝΙΚΟΣ ! ουτε πολυ ,ουτε καθολου !

παντως και γω οσα ειναι απο αγρους και κυριως οσα δεν ειναι χαμηλα φυτα ,ετσι τα δινω .δεν τα πλενω .ειδικα αν δινουμε για ημιωριμο σπορο .. τι να πλυνεις ; το κλειστο λουλουδι ; αλλο φυλλο αλλα λουλουδι .... το κακο ειναι οτι στο καλυτερο απο ολα ,τον  ταραξακο για να δωσεις κλειστο λουλουδι με ημιωριμο σπορο ,αν δεν ειναι σε χωραφια εκτος πολης ,παιρνεις ρισκο

----------


## panos70

Ισως μονο ενα καλο πλυσιμο μονο με νερο να φτανει ,για να δω τι θα μας πει και ο jk21(Δημητρης) επι του θεματος;

----------


## jk21

και πανω απο ενα χερι αν ειναι επιφοβα χαμηλα φυτα οπως ο ταραξακος .το ξυδι για μενα ειναι η υπερβολη  .ξυδι ισως μονο ψεκασμα σε φυτρα προσωρινα και μετα ξεπλυμα ,που ειναι επιφοβα απο κακη προετοιμασια για μυκητες

----------


## panos70

ok Δημητρη, τοτε μονο 3-4 πλυσιματα και ειμαι ενταξη

----------

